# The Puritan Board at My Congregational Meeting



## Staphlobob (Feb 18, 2007)

St. Andrew Lutheran Church (a member of the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America) held one of its annual congregational meetings today. Present was the synodical bishop who was there to give a 10 minute talk defending the liberal ELCA. Following his talk and a question-and-answer period, I was given 10 minutes to respond. A question-and-answer period followed what I had to say.

One of the highlights came when one of the most liberal members of the congregation - Sylvia - pulled out a sheet of paper to read to the gathered saints. It seems she had visited the Puritanboard and downloaded some of the things I wrote. This what she read out loud. Her ostensible purpose was first of all to embarrass me. Secondly she wanted to scare the congregation by displaying to them where my theology would ultimately lead them. 

Now one may ask, what was it that Sylvia downloaded from the Puritanboard and read to the congregation that was so scary? My adherence to the 5 Points of Calvinism!  

Here's what's really amazing. It was not the (L) limited atonement, or the (I) irresistible grace, or the (P) perseverance of the saints that was so shocking to her. It was the first two points - (T) total depravity and (U) unconditional salvation. She was blown away that anyone would dare to hold to such "hateful" beliefs. (And yet it is precisely these two points that Lutheranism most dearly holds to and teaches.)

After her 10 minute diatribe I did two things:
(1) I strongly RECOMMENDED the Puritanboard to everyone in the congregation. 
(2) I pointed out that these were basic teachings of the Reformation. 

So now all you dreaded Puritans have been publicized at a Baltimore congregation's annual meeting. May the Lord do much more to publicize His Doctrines of Grace!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> St. Andrew Lutheran Church (a member of the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America) held one of its annual congregational meetings today. Present was the synodical bishop who was there to give a 10 minute talk defending the liberal ELCA. Following his talk and a question-and-answer period, I was given 10 minutes to respond. A question-and-answer period followed what I had to say.
> 
> One of the highlights came when one of the most liberal members of the congregation - Sylvia - pulled out a sheet of paper to read to the gathered saints. It seems she had visited the Puritanboard and downloaded some of the things I wrote. This what she read out loud. Her ostensible purpose was first of all to embarrass me. Secondly she wanted to scare the congregation by displaying to them where my theology would ultimately lead them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't feel too bad Kevin. I've attended a PCA Church where they'd be surprised at some of the teachings of the doctrines of Grace. Reforming people takes time and patience you you well know. Sometimes the most violent opponents, initially, can embrace these truths. If there is life within them they will learn to love them.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 18, 2007)

A good reminder that what we say is scrutinized by the world, and to remember to be salty no matter where we are.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 18, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> After her 10 minute diatribe I did two things:
> (1) I strongly RECOMMENDED the Puritanboard to everyone in the congregation.
> (2) I pointed out that these were basic teachings of the Reformation.
> 
> So now all you dreaded Puritans have been publicized at a Baltimore congregation's annual meeting. May the Lord do much more to publicize His Doctrines of Grace!



 
I certainly hope many will visit as a result of today's meeting and invitation. May the Lord richly bless all those who do.

Bob


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> So now all you dreaded Puritans have been publicized at a Baltimore congregation's annual meeting. May the Lord do much more to publicize His Doctrines of Grace!



That is just.....*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 18, 2007)

Ivan said:


> That is just.....*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Bondman (Feb 18, 2007)

Ivan said:


> That is just.....*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> So now all you dreaded Puritans have been publicized at a Baltimore congregation's annual meeting. May the Lord do much more to publicize His Doctrines of Grace!



You may wish to construct your account a little differently if more members of your congregation join up here. They may not like the "liberal" label for instance. Just a thought. I don't know the internal dynamics of your congregation but this could be taken the wrong way and come back to bite you.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2007)

Right On! We talked about how the ELS has REALLY lost its Augustian roots and has fallen into a Semi-Pelagian position. Sad. You spoke the truth in love, now pray for them and let the Holy Ghost take over. I for one think it would be glorious to see a return to orthodoxy (revival if you will) within the Lutheran body at large. Grace and Peace


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi:

That is really great! You might want to remind her that Martin Luther's The Bondage of the Will is a classic text on Total Depravity.

*Blessed are you when you are persecuted for righteousness sake...*

G&P,

-CH


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 19, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> You may wish to construct your account a little differently if more members of your congregation join up here. They may not like the "liberal" label for instance. Just a thought. I don't know the internal dynamics of your congregation but this could be taken the wrong way and come back to bite you.




I understand your concern. But "liberal" is an accurate word. I'm not one to shy away from calling a spade a spade. Sylvia is very liberal in her politicis and theology (though she knows little-to-nothing about either.) She also commented that she'd never come back to the Puritanboard because she just can't stand the theology. (But that could be just off-the-cuff talk.)

Yet we must remember that this is a *public* board. Everything we say here is, potentially, available for anyone to see and use as anyone may wish. So if anyone wishes to download and manipulate in a damaging way, we must make sure that what we post here can be accurately traced back.

However, I'm not going to be a "Lutheran" pastor for long. The Delaware-Maryland Synod, after 10 years of ignoring me, is now upset with the fact that I'm not sending them any money. think So after a meeting with the bishop, it's bye-bye for me. That's why the "Redeemer Christian Congregation" is in my signature. (I also have to change the date of its start-up.)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 19, 2007)

Is your congregation breaking away from the ELCA as well?


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 19, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Is your congregation breaking away from the ELCA as well?




Just some of us are leaving. I'll be making the announcement on the 2nd Sunday of March (unless Sylvia or others are lurking and reading this). 

For the congregation to leave would require a legal battle since the Delaware-Maryland Synod technically "owns" the property. And for a church to go to a secular court to decide its own internal issues is unbibilical. So a handful have formed Redeemer Christian Congregation and called me to be their pastor.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 19, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> So a handful have formed Redeemer Christian Congregation and called me to be their pastor.



Are you going to affliate with a denomination?


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 19, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Are you going to affliate with a denomination?



Eventually, yes. We're going to start out independent (though I'm ERPC), but once things settle down and we get a pattern going, we will begin looking at various bodies. The idea is twofold: (1) whom might we wish to affiliate with and, (2) who would have us.

Right now we're planning on studying the Westminster Confession, the Heidelberg Catechism, and the 39 Articles, so it could take a while . We already have one elder who is a superb scholar on the WCF and the Doctrines of Grace. He's a retired surgeon (once a missionary to Cameroon) who loves Reformed theology more than just about anyone I've ever seen. He'll come in very handy. In fact, he did a bang-up job at yesterday's congregational meeting challenging the bishop on the issue of inerrancy. 

Since I've passed on the address of this boad to the congregation there will doubtless be some saints looking in on things. I'll be sure to keep you posted on where we're going.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 19, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> Eventually, yes. We're going to start out independent (though I'm ERPC), but once things settle down and we get a pattern going, we will begin looking at various bodies. The idea is twofold: (1) whom might we wish to affiliate with and, (2) who would have us.
> 
> Right now we're planning on studying the Westminster Confession, the Heidelberg Catechism, and the 39 Articles, so it could take a while . We already have one elder who is a superb scholar on the WCF and the Doctrines of Grace. He's a retired surgeon (once a missionary to Cameroon) who loves Reformed theology more than just about anyone I've ever seen. He'll come in very handy. In fact, he did a bang-up job at yesterday's congregational meeting challenging the bishop on the issue of inerrancy.
> 
> Since I've passed on the address of this boad to the congregation there will doubtless be some saints looking in on things. I'll be sure to keep you posted on where we're going.



Please do keep us posted. Very interesting and exciting.


----------

